# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  إخلاء مبنيي الكونغرس والبنتاغون بعد زلزال ضرب العاصمة الأمريكية

## Sad Story

*وكالات - هز زلزال بمقياس خمسة وثمانية من العشرة على مقياس ريختر، ولاية فرجينيا ومدينتي واشنطن ونيويورك في الشمال الأمريكي، أخليت على إثرهه المباني الحكومية الرسمية.

وكان مركز الزلزال الذي ضرب العاصمة في ريتشموند بفرجينيا بلغت قوته 5,8 درجة على مقياس ريختر، وفي أنحاء من المدينة، وبدأ سكان واشنطن يتركون منازلهم بعد الزلزال الذي ضرب المنطقة.

ولا تقاريرعن أضرار حتى الآن، وقد أخليت المباني في العاصمة واشنطن، واكتظت الشوارع بالناس وتوقفت الهواتف الخلوية.*

----------

